# PCM or Dolby Digital?



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

I have a Sony 930c and use the TV speakers on the unit. Does it matter if I choose Dolby Digital or PCM in the Bolt settings?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

johndoedoes said:


> I have a Sony 930c and use the TV speakers on the unit. Does it matter if I choose Dolby Digital or PCM in the Bolt settings?


Can you tell the difference?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Use Dolby Digital with the 930C. Better to have the Tv deal with the 5.1 info than the TiVo taking the 5.1 signal and creating a 2.0 signal.


----------



## IBJammin (Sep 30, 2016)

aaronwt said:


> Use Dolby Digital with the 930C. Better to have the Tv deal with the 5.1 info than the TiVo taking the 5.1 signal and creating a 2.0 signal.


Basically this. If your system decodes Dobly Digital leave it in that position. Only switch to PCM if DD produces no sound.


----------

